# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Ciboulette - lapin bélier mâle 1 an - adore les chats - Dpt 91

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ciboulette
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

[A L'ADOPTION]
Ciboulette vient dun abandon de particulier.
Jeune lapin mâle d1 an 🐰
Il est très calme, curieux et adore se mettre sur le canapé. Ciboulette est également très à laise avec les chats et recherche le contact avec eux ! 🐱
Attention, Ciboulette adore courir pendant ses quarts dheure de folies, Usain Bolt na quà bien se tenir ! 🏃🏿♂️
Il nest pas agressif, mais il aura besoin dune famille adoptante douce et patiente, car il ne fait pas encore entièrement confiance aux humains, cependant lorsquil commence à nous faire confiance, il adore quon le brosse ! Il lui arrive aussi de temps en temps de réclamer un câlin ❤
Il est également gourmand, son péché mignon.. la banane et la fraise (avec modération !) ! Dailleurs, sil na pas sa gamelle du soir pile à lheure, il viendra vous la réclamer 🥗
Ciboulette vit actuellement en liberté totale, nest pas du tout destructeur et est propre 🐰
Il est castré, identifié, déparasité et vacciné contre la Myxomatose, la VHD 1 et la VHD 2.
📍 Adoptable en Île de France, visible à Draveil (91)
Pour adopter Ciboulette : https://ninelives.fr/ciboulette/








https://www.facebook.com/NineLivesPa...77320612838856

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

etait en cours d'adoption ya 6semaines

----------

